# Making a Reptile Rack guys.........



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
I am planning to build a reptile rack over the next few weeks, i am planning to keep my adult pair of Thick Tailed geckos, which will breed, so i will probaly house the hatchlings in it as well, so i will also be in the future future, i will be housing Smooth Knob Tailed Gecko pairs eg Pilbarenis and Occidentalitis and Levis Levis, in the rack as well. So what i need help is what size tubs would i need for the above reptiles i said plus there hatchlings?What wood should i use, how should i build it, what kind of heating, and how do i apply the heating plus, how many thermostats do i need, if i don't want to spend tonnes of money on the rack it self??
Once i have organised this, i will post pics and keep you guys updated.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Fuscus (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.arbreptiles.com/cages/rack.shtml has instructions with pics. The heating system is strange but read the bit at the bottom


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

So guys?Ideas?Like what type of tub and what sizes and stuff!!!Do i need thermostat?Come on guys


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

Guys,
if some one could help me out with the questions i said, i may be able to start the rack this week, with pictures and i will most probaly make instructions for the way i did it!


----------



## ally_pup (Sep 7, 2008)

10L starmaid tubs work well for hatchies


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

How bout for the pairs of Levis Levis,Pilbarenis,occidentalis and milli?


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

any one?


----------



## levis04 (Sep 7, 2008)

try searching for rack threads!!!


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

I have been!!!


----------



## pete12 (Sep 7, 2008)

ummmm probley just storage containers but you would have to make the rack to fit so i guess it's really up to you


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

How bout any help in the way of building the rack?If you guys know what i mean?What size storage containers for the adults of the geckos i have said in the above couple of postS?


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> How bout any help in the way of building the rack?If you guys know what i mean?What size storage containers for the adults of the geckos i have said in the above couple of postS?



I searched tub rack etc in search, and went through 3-4pages and found out what size was needed how to build, heat it and everything, so if noone replies try that


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey dave, could you tell me?Like what to exactly right in?Or have you got the threads?As i badly want to build one


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Hey dave, could you tell me?Like what to exactly right in?Or have you got the threads?As i badly want to build one


Can't remember the size for adults, think it was 30-50L containers or something. Most used melamine with a heat cord. I'll try and find you the threads.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/tub-rack-system-90606


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/tub-rack-system-90606


That's the one I was looking for! :lol:


----------



## Nikki. (Sep 7, 2008)

Some of these are worth having a read through....A few have plenty of pictures and some steps and metionings on how to build them.I've never built a rack before..

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/tub-rack-system-90606/page-2

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/first-tub-rack-made-86184

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-snakes/enclosures-and-racks-85823/page-2

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/tub-enclosure-systems-83697


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

So guys, any help on what to do on how to build it?Oh and guys can use please give me suggestions on what i should do??


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## Boney (Sep 7, 2008)

you cant go past you tube for ideas mate ,just type in reptile rack ,python rack or something like that . heaps of videos . if you got dial -up throw your computer away now but !:lol:


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

bump lol please bump for some who makes good gecko racks


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

bump for same reason


----------



## bigi (Sep 7, 2008)

hey dougie, do a search mate, in fact dont bother, here it is http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/search/search-id/1234355


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

i have been searching


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 7, 2008)

Dougie we gave you some good links , were they not good enough ???
what is it you really want to know ....

to be honest its hard to bother mate , every time you get some good info you just ignore it and keep asking and bumping ...............


----------



## Tatelina (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> bump lol please bump for some who makes good gecko racks



Dickyknee makes excellent gecko racks. Well worth the wait while you save up!


----------



## spongebob (Sep 7, 2008)

Terrestial geckos:

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/gecko-ghettos-61839


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey guys,
i am gathering up all the info you guys a telling me, so i can kinda make it so its a bit of an original..Any one have ideas on what i could do?


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok guys heres some questions.......
1:I will be using a heat cord to heat all the gecko tubs?SO should i use thermostat?
2:What kind of wood should i use?
and 3:Is there any special ways i need to build the rack system?
Ok thanks guys,
Chris


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

1: some people don't use thermostats with small wattage cords, I'd use one for safety though.
2: Melamine is the best, thats the main wood people use for racks/enclosures its pretty cheap also.
3: its pretty basic, I can't describe how to do it really, but I made a 4x3x3 enclosure myself so its pretty easy!


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok guys, thanks for that dave94, once other people have answered those 3 last questions, i will start designing the rack, then probaly this week, i will go looking and shopping around for some decent size tubs for the geckos!Then will get wood and things once i have it all sorted out


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Ok guys, thanks for that dave94, once other people have answered those 3 last questions, i will start designing the rack, then probaly this week, i will go looking and shopping around for some decent size tubs for the geckos!Then will get wood and things once i have it all sorted out



Set up (not including cord,thermostat etc) will cost around $100-120. I payed $110 for all my wood, glass track (you don't need that :lol nails,screws,vents etc so its not that much!


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 7, 2008)

1 always use a thermostat , better to be safe than sorry 
2 melamine ....
3 no , make a simple shelf rack , rout some grooves in the back of each shelf to run the cord .


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

OK thanks guys, what type of thermostat?I was thinking about using the one i said in the thread Thermostats.........
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 7, 2008)

A simple on/off will do , microclimate or habistat are you best bets .....


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> OK thanks guys, what type of thermostat?I was thinking about using the one i said in the thread Thermostats.........
> Thanks,
> Chris



I use on/off habistat, got it off herpshop for $72 on a special, just ordered another for my new bredli and its $80 now.


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

Mmmmk, the only one we have in town here is $205!!!!and thats the only thermostat we have here in Bunbury for sale!!!LOL sorry about all the !!! its just that i can't believe the city of bunbury or the shops around here won't get any other thermostats lol-Well any way, would the one i said in the Thread Thermostats..... work?Or not really?as there is only ever gonna be a heat cord as the heating?


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> Mmmmk, the only one we have in town here is $205!!!!and thats the only thermostat we have here in Bunbury for sale!!!LOL sorry about all the !!! its just that i can't believe the city of bunbury or the shops around here won't get any other thermostats lol-Well any way, would the one i said in the Thread Thermostats..... work?Or not really?as there is only ever gonna be a heat cord as the heating?



The reptapet one I commented on? They might work, but there worth $65 where I am, why not pay a extra $35 or so and get a very good one?


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 7, 2008)

So what kind of habistat should i get?Which ones will be fine for the gecko rack?


----------



## Dave (Sep 7, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> So what kind of habistat should i get?Which ones will be fine for the gecko rack?



The on/off one, its the first one.. Temperature thermostat, it holds 300W and it turns the cord/mat off at the desired temp, I use 'em with my heatmats and they work good, but the pulse thermostats are mean't to be even better but they cost more.


----------



## dickyknee (Sep 7, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> A simple on/off will do , microclimate or habistat are you best bets .....





Dave94 said:


> I use on/off habistat, got it off herpshop for $72 on a special, just ordered another for my new bredli and its $80 now.





dougie210 said:


> So what kind of habistat should i get?Which ones will be fine for the gecko rack?




habistat or microclimate .....on/off , does not matter if the 100 or 300 ......


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 8, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## dougie210 (Sep 8, 2008)

so ok, tonight/tommorrow i might start designing any other helpfull tips would be great


----------



## Dave (Sep 8, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> so ok, tonight/tommorrow i might start designing any other helpfull tips would be great


If your cutting the wood yourself, double check your measurements or your screwed :lol:


----------



## mckellar007 (Sep 8, 2008)

dougie210 said:


> so ok, tonight/tommorrow i might start designing any other helpfull tips would be great


 
1. dont cut off fingers
2. make sure your hands arent in the way when you drill holes
3. double check everything!
4. make a plan so you know what your doing


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jun 6, 2009)

Remember measure twice cut once!!


----------

